# Yes, an other "how FUSEFS for write"



## rokpa92 (Feb 6, 2010)

i search in forums and only found diferent problem like me.
I have 2 hard disk.
one it's part with NTFS for windows and the rest for FreeBSD.
The other one disk it's full NTFS with data, picture, music, and backup (NTFS beacuse i use for windows too)
I install FUSEFS, i start that, and put fusefs_enable="YES" in the rc.conf
i use dolphin in my kde4 and appears the unit, mount with one click and can read full. i very happy of the easy of this.. but... (always will be a "but") i can't write in the NTFS. I can't delete, i can't create, i can't modify.
i see the
What i can do for write in the NTFS?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 6, 2010)

Search the forums for 'ntfs-3g'.


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 7, 2010)

i searched mr. dutchdaemon (and not found any for my understand, and post my dude)
i have install:

```
pkg_info
```


```
fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_6 Kernel module for fuse                          
fusefs-libs-2.7.4   FUSE allows filesystem implementation in userspace          
fusefs-ntfs-2009.4.4 Mount NTFS partitions (read/write) and disk images
```
and 
	
	



```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```
in the /etc/rc.conf
and i have the partition ready to read in dolphin.


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 7, 2010)

more info:
i go to:
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs/
and

```
make config
```
and have 2 option:


> [X] LOCK   Lock the device when mounting (avoids access)
> [X] UBLIO  Enable user space cache for improved speed


i check and un-check in all combination, and reset the pc, but it the same. i can't write.


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 7, 2010)

How do you mount your ntfs drives?


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 7, 2010)

very simple in kde4.
i go to menu, them dolphin, them click in the unit i want to mount, them wait 1 or 2 seg and them when the unit have a little @ in the corner under-left, the unit it's ready to use.

here a screenshot:





Click here to see better if need.


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 8, 2010)

Have you tried mounting it manually using `ntfs-3g`? Am not so familiar with KDE but see if it works if you do it manually.

Try this: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6166


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 20, 2010)

solved with this steps
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11473


----------

